# Be quiet Effiicient Power F1 PCGH Edition 500W, Unterschiede zum normalen Efficient Power



## Frosdedje (20. November 2011)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen in einer News geschrieben, dass das Efficient Power
F1 500W in Form einer PCGH-Edition bald in Deutschland zu kaufen gäbe.

Welche Unterschiede wird die PCGH-Edition zum normalen Efficient Power haben?
Was wird sich noch neben der Optik des NTs ändern?
Wird man Details an der Elektronik, die Anzahl der Anschlüsse und/oder einen anderen Lüfter verwenden?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. November 2011)

Hallo

Die Unterschiede sind, halte dich fest, du wirst es kaum glauben:
gesleevte Kabel  und die Verpackung


----------



## Frosdedje (21. November 2011)

Und das waren jetzt alle Änderungen vom Efficient Power F1? 
Klingt schon sehr dürftig, denn bei bei meisten Netzteilen als PCGH-Edition wurde auch mit 
einer anderen Optik gesetzt und den Lüfter hätte man mit einem leisen Modell aufkommen können.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. November 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Und das waren jetzt alle Änderungen vom Efficient Power F1?


Nein, es gibt noch einen sehr wichtigen Punkt, den du übersehen hast 

Diese 500W Version wird es exklusiv in Deutschland, bei ausgewählten Händlern, geben, im Gegensatz zu den 'normalen' Efficient Power Modellen


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. November 2011)

Das ist ja echt exklusiv.  

Nein also - Ich empfinde die Änderungen ja für sehr dezent. Allerdings wurde der Sleeve von vielen Usern gewünscht, somit kann man diese Änderung schon nachvollziehen. 

Interessant wäre natürlich ob sich der Aufwand für den Hersteller überhaupt lohnt, aber das wird man wohl nicht erfahren.


----------



## Philipus II (23. November 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre natürlich ob sich der Aufwand für den Hersteller überhaupt lohnt, aber das wird man wohl nicht erfahren.


In Zusammenarbeit mit der PCGH kann sich das schon lohnen. Alleine wärs wohl nicht machbar.

Das Efficient Power halte ich jetzt nicht für so attraktiv, ich würde lieber ein Pure Power nehmen, wenns günstig sein soll oder ein Straight Power, wenns gehobene klasse sein soll.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. November 2011)

Hallo

Um das ganze noch einmal zusammenzufassen:

Die PCGH Edition des Efficient Powers wird: 
gesleevte Kabel haben. Die Verpackung muss natürlich angepasst werden und last but not least wird dieses Gerät exklusiv in Deutschland verfügbar sein wohingegen die 'normalen' Efficient Power in Deutschland nicht verfügbar sein werden.

Ob oder wann die normalen Efficient Power Geräte auch in Deutschland kommen werden, kann ich nicht sagen, da mir hierzu aktuell keine Pläne bekannt sind.
Daher behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, dass die Efficient Power in Deutschland nicht erscheinen werden. Wenn sich hieran was ändert, werde ich das natürlich posten.


----------

